# X Factor 2011 - Vote for who you want to win.



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Whose watching?

Loving the boys but not liking the girls


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Most definitely watching! The lady from Hong Kong is bonkers   So funny!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Most definately!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Not missing Simon yet, the judges are quite good so far I think


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

LOVED IT    Liked the judges as well, it's nice and refreshing to have a different mix. I really thought Simon would be missed but I enjoyed it and looking forward to next week. 

The Hong Kong lady    say no more


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

oh yes yes yes!
Liked the young lad on first

Not keen on the girls apart from the 16 yr old one from Ireland

Re the judges i likey,i did like cheryl and Danni but Tulisa and Kelly are lovely, altho Gary i can see a bit of simon coming out in him as time goes on maybe thats just me!

Roll on next saturday      

Em


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

The fact Gary Barlow is judging, has me watching-I  him 

I liked Kitty's voice but she is so arrogant  she has videos all over youtube 

*Holly* I agree I like the girl from Ireland-she has a voice like Diana Vickers, its different from the norm.


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Faithope, he is looking mighty fine these days


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*babysparkle* I wouldn't say no


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

All ready for an evening of drooling over Gary I mean listening to music?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I can't wait!!!   there was a time when Saturdays were for starving myself so I had a flat tum ready to put on my clubbing clothes, drink loads before I went out and turned the volume up on the stereo, now its a night in front of the box   not a drop of alcohol and a slice of cake that I have baked, o my how times change


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

I know! I'm just cooking tea listening to radio 2   , no alcohol in this camp either of course and it'll probably be a fat free yoghurt for me, rather than a cake as my waistline won't allow for cake   I'll probably dribble it down my chin as I'll be too busy watching Gary


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Has Louis had a bit of a nip/tuck/lift.........?? Me thinks yes as he looks very odd!

Some good singers tonight but also a few dodgy duo's


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Unfortunately Loius still reminds me of a demented seal when he claps   

Loving the new judges and loving the new contestants, was worried about missing Simon but I like the new show  xx

Shelley xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Louis has had some kind of nip/tuck. Remember reading about it last yr I think.

Loved it again on Saturday. That male group was really good, looking a bit thin on good bands already this yr. Wondering if they will have to make a few of their own up again.

Am really liking Kelly. Didn't think I would be she does not seem to take herself too seriously, especially with all the men falling at her feet    

Roll on Saturday! I always get a bit excited when X factor starts as I know Xmas is not far away    I am very sad I know


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Kelly was so funny with all the men   I'm loving it this year and cannot wait for the live finals.
I was saying to my DH there hasn't been many bands yet, ooh er better find some quick smart!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I did read somewhere that at bootcamp they get rid of a load before even hearing them sing again    Tell them they have looked at the audition tapes again and think they are not strong enough to sing at boot camp. How gutted would you be? I think it's Simon flexing his muscles


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Nearly that time again   Cannot wait


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Bring it on  Just been watching Red and black, quite addictive I think


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

I was trying to multitask so I didn't pay that much attention to it


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Anyone fancy joining me in the chatroom for x factor chat - im heading in there now


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

How does one do that?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

You found us


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Who's watching tonight?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm watching, don't think I have laughed so much in ages lol xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha that lady with the odd voice was so funny


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

The Kate Bush one


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that what she was 'singing'


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

babysparkle said:


> Is that what she was 'singing'


Shall we use that quote "singing" very losely!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Yes i am just watching on Sky+!

My DH has been bawling his eyes out to Michelle (the mum of 4)
Theres some good ones on tonight i think

The maths teacher springs to mind too 
Em


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Now we know all 16 finalists, it's time to start voting for who you want to leave each week. Every week this poll will be amended to reflect the remaining acts and the vote count reset so you can vote for who you want to leave. 

In the final, we will change it to who you want to win. 

Happy voting and chatting.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

* X Factor chat will be held on Sunday nights
just before, during and after the result show, *

*All welcome*​
You will land in the welcome room when you enter chat, 
look to your right and click the rooms tab, the double click the TV Talk sub room 

or help and info about the chat room and how to get in!
please check out the following links -

*The Chat Zone ->*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0

*Cant get into Chat ? Look here ->*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204515.0

*Chat Room Rules, Policy & Notes ->*http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92894.0

  ​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Voting reset ready for next week. 

C~x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Poll reset for next week.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Poll reset for next week.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Poll reset for next week's voting. 

C~x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've voted for Misha to go. She does have a good voice, but really don't like her


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

im with you tina, good voice but just cant stand her xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, agreed. I like her voice, talent and work ethic. I just don't like her!

I must be one of the few who liked Kitty though; Sorry she's gone. I really wanted Janet to go this week; she's ok but so dull. 

C~x


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

I voted Misha too, I just really don't like her and can kinda see that she could be a bit of a bully. 

I like Janet although I feel she needs to find her niche. 

I really like Marcus and Craig though.

Nat xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Caz i am with you, i really liked Kitty, i dont dislike Misha B but there was reports she had been bullying other contestants a few wks back
They both have wonderful voice, DH liked Kitty too dont think it was her singing tho!

I agree with Gary (did i say that!) about Janet

mmm theres not a clear runner for me this year for me theres just something missing this year and no i dont mean simon and cheryl!

Em


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm with you all on  Misha, talented but there's something about her that doesn't sit right! 

Personally I think the shows a mess this year, its all over the place! Prefer the old line up, not necessarily Cheryl but I think Simon helps make the show what it is.

There's not an obvious winner this year for me, the shows a bit bland on the talent front. But I would say I always enjoy Marcus's performances & you have to love that cheeky smile! Craigs ok but a bit boring for my liking.

I dont rate tulisa as a judge but then again I don't rate NDubs as a band! Gary of course is gorgeous & im a massive TT fan but I'm not enjoying him playing the role as a judge either, he comes across arrogent to me. Shame because I've always imagined him more down to earth than he appears to me! i would love Robbie to be a judge though, he's hilarious! 

Anyway, listen to me harping on! Lol! I need to seriously get a life if I can dribble on about xfactor for this long!


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Robbie as a judge would be awesome! Although I would probably sit there just drooling over him and not watching the show  

xxx


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

Robbie would be brilliant on the show !! i have never liked Misha think she is a bit of a bully not a humble person at all. 

really started to like kitty think she would have been fab at the lady g song ! didn't want her to go so soon  

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

lollipops said:


> I'm with you all on Misha, talented but there's something about her that doesn't sit right!
> 
> Personally I think the shows a mess this year, its all over the place! Prefer the old line up, not necessarily Cheryl but I think Simon helps make the show what it is.
> 
> ...


Yep. what you just said right there. All of it. 

Sadly, I think Janet's niche might be the funeral dirge.  Her voice isn't that great; original sounding yes, but not much range and she can't really sustain a note that long. She always seems to flatten out some notes in her songs and I just don't like it. I can't imagine her being a pop star or doing uptempo.

Amelia Lily always looks so sulky to me. I just haven't gelled with her. Maybe I will but I think it's really too late to start bringing people in who were eliminated right at the start. I think (kind of hope) that counts against her.

If I had to pick a favourite it would probably be Marcus; he's starting to stand out more and more for me.

C~x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey ladies!! 

I think my top 3 are Little Mix, Marcus and Craig    Would love for Little Mix to win, but would be happy to see any of my top 3 to win.

I do like Janets voice, but couldn't imagine listening to her CD all the way through    I didn't like Kitty at first, but I did like her and really didn't want her to go. I think that she would have been better suited to sing "Born this way" rather than Misha.

xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

She so should have sung Born This Way. Misha did a good job of it, but she'd have equally suited plenty of other songs. I liked Kitty's song enough but I did find myself wishing I'd heard her version of Born The Way. 
A friedn of mine pointed me in the direction of Janet's You Tube clips. She's done a lot of home recording stuff (obviously before the live shows as her hair is still normal coloured and not bright orange) She's done a version of Cee Lo Green's Forget You on there which is pretty good and goes to show she can do the uptempo stuff if given the right song.

Misha is, I think, by far the best singer left in it, but I just don't like her much. I think the allegations of bullying from before have really hurt her chances. If she is a bully, thats justified, IMO, but if not, it's a shame for her. 

C~x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Caz,

Will have a look on youtube for Janet   

I agree with you about Misha (and Little Mix   ), but there was something that I didn't like about her before the allegations of her being a bully. In her early songs, she pulls a face like she can smell something nasty    I wish her luck in what ever she does. If it's true about her being a bully, then I hope that she changes or she won't be around for long (even if she was to win) 

xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Votes reset once again. Poor Craig.  

C~x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm not upset Janet is gone. After murdering a Snow Patrol song I'm not anyway. 


Poll reset. One more week of "who do you want to go" and then I will change it to who do you want to win. 

C~x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Not upset about Janet either, she started off with so much promise.  Not a fan of Misha but she can sing.  I don't think I care who wins   , never thought I'd say that about XFactor but I've not really got "into" it this year


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Not upset about Janet, DH was a little, agree with Shelley she started with so much promise totally agreed with garys comments last few wks
I also am not a fan of Misha, also like shelley dont care who wins and never felt like this before not got into it as much this year, somethings missing not neccessarily simon and cheryl i dont mean it doesnt have the same feel  

Loved the wishing on a star song though, the people featured last night touched me so much as my nephew has the condition so yes i will definitly be buying!

Em


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't much care who wins either. It's not the new hosts that's the problem - well I could live without Kellie and Tulisa just fine - but the acts. They're all just a bit meh. 
I can see Misha in the final though, but I don't think she's popular enough to win. Historically, the winners aren't usually regulars in the bottom two and she's been there one too many times. 

C~x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I would love for Little Mix to win    

I thought that Kelly was a coward last night, she knew that there was a possibility that 2 of her acts would be in the bottom 2. As hard as it was, she should have voted (it's what she gets paid for).

I think that X Factor should do what SCD has done and let the public vote who goes


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I must admit im struggling with this series. It's boring! There's nobody that really stands out or that I can't wait to see sing.

I think they are trying to hype up certain contestants but for me they are all a bit drab.

Perhaps its run its course now? If they had a break from it for a couple of years they might find they can claw back some of the viewers?! and perhaps give chance for some new fresh talent to come out. The frustrating thing is that decent singers/musicians won't audition for things like the xfactor as they see it as a glorified reality show & it does tend to churn out manufactured pop. I would like to see some bands on there that could play instruments or have been gigging around pubs for years with their guitars. I have heard some fantastic music from buskers & street acts before, but they would never go on something like the xfactor. So perhaps they could do a show that attracts proper musicians & gifted artists? 

I just don't look forward to watching it like I use too. The best bit for me is the results show on a Sunday as I enjoy seeing the live performances from different artists. 

Anyway, despite this I will be intrigued to see who wins this year as its anyone's game! 

X


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Poll reset. Please vote (and discuss) who you want to win this year.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would like to see Litte Mix win this year, even though my heart just hasn't been into Xfactor this series   

I like Marcus but I doubt he will be heard of much after the Xfactor has finished

I also like Amelia but I think it would be unfair for her to win, she has only done a few weeks   

x


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Can i join in  

I want Marcus to win, have liked him from the start. Also liked Craig, was gutted when he went. So so glad Misha B went last night, really didnt like her.

I do like Amelia Lily & Little Mix, but i am backing Marcus


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

It hasn't been the same this year and there hasn't really been anyone who's stood out for me  

I think Little Mix will do well and would probably put on a good concert but Marcus is just a bit bland (just my opinion)  

I did not like the way they brought Amelia  back and I find it all a bit staged and pre planned. If she was that wonderful why get rid of her in show one.....? I wish I'd stopped watching early on, but now I have to finish watching it to find out who wins


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought that about Amelia Lily last night when they were talking and Kelly was saying how great she was etc i thought how can you say that when you chose for her to go lol

It deffo hasnt been the same this year. I know it has probably always staged (although i try not to think about that and just enjoy it lol) but you can tell more with the new judges i think, they arent good actors lol

xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

To be honest, I'm usually multitasking when I'm watching so I only tend to look up for the singing   it used to have my undivided attention but not this series


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh its a poor bunch of contestants to pick from. But purely because they seem nice I will go with Little Mix. 

I agree with some of you that its unfair of Amelia to be back in the show never mind the final.

And Marcus just doesnt do anything for me, despite his lovely smile!

All very talentless in my opinion and I have vowed not to watch next years as I have barely been able to muster the energy to watch this series.

As for having Justin Bieber on- yuk!    Can't stand that boy!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Loving all the comment    

I too want little mix to win, have done since the start    I like Amelia but think that Marcus (although has a fab voice), he does seem to sing the same thing.

I agree with the comments about the judges. Why is Louis still there? He keeps picking acts that are NEVER going to win   I liked Tulisa, but my opinion of her went down after the whole Misha thing. She didn't say that Misha was being a bully, but after Kelly threw her toys out of the pram, it seems like Tulisa didn't have an opinion about anything and it looked like she was scared of upsetting Gary and Kelly (as did Louis). I'm glad that it looks like Kelly won't be back next year, she was a waste of space   As for Gary, he started out well, but really started to get on my nerves towards the end. Digs at other acts to make his look good   I don't know why he couldn't control Frankie. He should has told him "shape up or you are gone!!" That said, Gary was good to look at (better and less smarmy than Simon)

I think next year, they should just leave it to the public vote like they do on SCD     Will mean that we get to choose who we want to see each week, not who the judges think are less competition for their acts   

Tina xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Well I have to agree - its a poor mix this year  

I was actually pleased to see Amelia back - she bought a bit of fresh air into the show so im up for her to win  

Tulisa has im afriad done herself some damage over the misha thing (even though it was Louis who actually used the term bully  )

The judges all need a kick up the jaxi afaic - I too could pull pieces on them all.

If only they listened to me as I shout at the telly on a weekend


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ermmmm has the winner already been decided??

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/simpleMultiSearch.do?searchUID=-3840906386539813510&pGroupID=0&adultFlag=false&simpleSearchString=amelia+lily&primaryID=0&btnSubmitSearch.x=66&btnSubmitSearch.y=20

/links

Shelley x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Whats that all about?? Hope its not been fixed!!

That would sum up this years show if it has!!! 


x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Definitely fixed   or else it's a big publicity stunt as ratings have been so poor? Maybe they think everyone will tune in to see if Amelia does actually win or not? Either way I'm not watching next year


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Pinkcat - chart throb is excellent isn't it! Does make you wonder about these reality shows though!x


----------

